# "We're sorry, an error has occurred." on Amazon product pages



## J.A. Sutherland (Apr 1, 2014)

Both of my released books are intermittently displaying "We're sorry, an error has occurred. Please reload this page and try again." when clicked on. 

The product page loads, from Series and Also Boughts on down, but the cover, blurb, and, somewhat importantly, purchase buttons are replaced with that message.

I emailed KDP support and also republished both with no changes to see if they just needed to go through again, but no fix yet.  This possibly explains why sales suddenly got cut in half since Friday. 

Anyone seen this before?


----------



## R.U. Writing (Jul 18, 2015)

Just saw it a few minutes ago on my product page. Same problems.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I tried to follow a link from the Freebooksy newsletter and got the same error.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Plenty of times. Just press refresh.


----------



## J.A. Sutherland (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm torn between being thrilled its not just mine and sad other people are having the problem. I'll go with ambivalent relief.


----------



## AlexaGrave (Jun 11, 2015)

It seems to be an Amazon-wide issue. I just followed a link someone gave me for a non-book item and I got the error as well.


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

This is the first time I've noticed it. In the US store, on both of my paid books pages but not my permafree's page, oddly enough.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Patty Jansen said:


> Plenty of times. Just press refresh.


That worked, thanks.


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

I noticed a 30-40% decrease in downloads on both of my permafrees today, and just found this (intermittent) issue on both pages.  I'm going to be an optimist and blame the error.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Such messages don't bode well...

They're up to something, those Amazonian tech people. I can smell it.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Several times today - not previously.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

What browser are you using and is it up to date?

I'm using an older version of Firefox, because I didn't like what they did to its look in the later versions.

The new additions to the book pages cause a script crash each time I load a book page. I have to wait and let it come up with the crash message, cancel the script, and then everything works fine.

I've not seen the title message at all though. It may not be an Amazon issue, but one specific to your browser version.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It has happened on my original Fire, my 7" HD Fire, and my up to date Firefox.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It has happened on my original Fire, my 7" HD Fire, and my up to date Firefox.


I'm wondering if there is an issue with the current version of Firefox. A relative couldn't get another site to work properly today, and yet it worked perfectly on my older version of Firefox. Could be the current version is bugged.


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

Saw it first on my phone, then confirmed on my laptop using up to date chrome after I saw this thread.  Have not seen it today, though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Chromebook, also up to date.  FYI the error hasn't occurred today so far.  Maybe they've fixed it.


----------



## Jessica R (Nov 11, 2012)

I noticed it (I think it was today).  Also.  I had a BB ad Sun and Mon.  Sun gave away 30,000 books.  Mon it was stuck around 3,500 for hours.  By the end of the day it was still below 6,000. I know it was a Monday and everything, and second day of the promo, but that seems wrong.  Today should be my great sale day, right? Five sales thus far.  If this glitch is hurting my post bb spike I'm going to be pretty mad about that.  I was depending on that, obviously.  I'm just saying, something seems off.  Pre promo my sales were stuck at zero for awhile too. I will say my pages read are okay. I think. I can't remember what they should look like the day after promo   Maybe it's just sour grapes cause I want to see the $$$


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I saw it using Safari. Intermittent here too.


----------



## James R Wells (May 21, 2015)

Jessica R said:


> I noticed it (I think it was today). Also. I had a BB ad Sun and Mon. Sun gave away 30,000 books. Mon it was stuck around 3,500 for hours. By the end of the day it was still below 6,000. I know it was a Monday and everything, and second day of the promo, but that seems wrong. Today should be my great sale day, right? Five sales thus far. If this glitch is hurting my post bb spike I'm going to be pretty mad about that. I was depending on that, obviously. I'm just saying, something seems off. Pre promo my sales were stuck at zero for awhile too. I will say my pages read are okay. I think. I can't remember what they should look like the day after promo  Maybe it's just sour grapes cause I want to see the $$$


Hopefully it's just a reporting delay and the sales are there.

Similarly on a much smaller scale: On Sunday I sold 14 copies of my one novel, a better than average day for me (no promotions going on). I woke up early Monday AM with 3 sales, pretty typical. Since then ...... nothing for 28 hours. Zero.

I know all about natural variation and am used to seeing the chart go up and down but that's a really anomalous dead zone.


----------

